# Telemarketers



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Does anyone buy anything from them or from TV?

I know I wont, I usually just hang the phone up on them!


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

What the hell happened to the " Do NOT call list" ??


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I no longer have a phone in my house, the only calls I got were from telemarketers.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Cal said:


> What the hell happened to the " Do NOT call list"??


I dont know, they still call. Maybe I should ask them to hold on a minute and sit on the john:laughing:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I say the same to all of them ,,,, " I give to St. Judes ,,, you with them , NO ,,GOODBYE "


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

All I have to say is "Tom Mabe"

This is sooooo funny, some of you might like me again


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

*KILL 'EM ALL!*
:gun_bandana:


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I no longer have a phone in my house, the only calls I got were from telemarketers.


Yea, I dropped my home phone about 2 years ago and just use a cell phone. No more sales calls. Hopefully that wont change. That would suck if you start getting sales calls while your out to dinner or watching a movie.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Yea, I dropped my home phone about 2 years ago and just use a cell phone. No more sales calls. Hopefully that wont change. That would suck if you start getting sales calls while your out to dinner or watching a movie.


I also did that. The cell phones are on the do not call regisrty


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

I tell them all kinds of lies. . All they do is harass people. . It's quite comical to hear the phone conversations.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Yea, I dropped my home phone about 2 years ago and just use a cell phone. No more sales calls. Hopefully that wont change. That would suck if you start getting sales calls while your out to dinner or watching a movie.


Thats what I feel like doing sometime. Disconnect the phone and just keep the internet along with my cell phone


----------

